# Becoming a Breeder :) *PICS as bonus*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*We have a big, little announcement! After having our maltese for the past few years, my husband and I have decided to become breeders!!! * 

We just love our little furballs so much: (some very recent pics)
Owen after his most recent haircut-









the brothers-



















*Contrary to maltese breeding ethics, breeding did come before showing in our case.... Singleton litter expected!*

BUT, It's not what you think!  We are expecting our first SKIN baby! Since the due date is end of May, going to Nationals is not possible this year. Here are Obi and Owen helping to share the good news!



























































I am almost 20 weeks along now! I got this book for my husband and it gives you a clue to the gender of the baby 


























We are very excited/nervous/happy and all our planning has included Obi and Owen as well (especially with picking a stroller that fits baby AND the dogs!). Obi and Owen do very well with babies and we hope the transition for them will be smooth as possible. It's been hectic and tiring but it's only the beginning  I am very happy to share this news with my friends on SM


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marisa, what a beautiful announcement. You did have me going there 
So happy for you and your DH..congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

SOOOO excited for you!! Love all the pics - and love the book - it's perfect!

Obi's chest is still a thing that won't be contained.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't wait to meet your "little princess!" So happy for you guys!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

:grouphug::chili::grouphug::chili::grouphug:artytime:arty:artytime::rochard::tender::clap::tender::rochard:

Yeah, I am just gonna overload on these smilies right now. So happy for you and J and O&O <3

Congratulations! Much love to you guys.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations to you all! What wonderful, exciting news.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Wow, how exciting for all of you! :chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love your announcement, Marisa! You had me going there at first! LOL

I am so thrilled for you! Congratulations to you and your husband!

Obi and Owen will make the perfect little brothers to your precious little princess.:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute!
I am sure your little princess will be Grand Champion Superlative!
Oh, SM is becoming a "grandmother" (Maggie Thatcherism) or an "Auntie" SMerism.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! arty: You and your husband are going to make wonderful parents to a skin baby, look at what wonderful parents you are to the "Big Bro's"!!! If anyone can make everything work it's you. I can't wait to see Princess Leia when she's born. :tender:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so excited for you and your hubs!!! And only you would know such a book as Vader's Little Princess existed! Babies are a blessing and I know the O's will be awesome big brothers. More toys to play with! They can ALL share!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG!! Marisa!!! BIG CONGRATS!!!! I'm so happy for you!! :chili: :chili: :chili: What a blessing!! And a little girl too :wub: After having two boys, it is definitely time you have a little girl take over your home.  I pray you have a healthy pregnancy filled with peace and as few morning sickness as possible, lol.

Btw, I love how you guys are always Stars Wars themed; I can just picture you naming her Leia, lol!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! How exciting!!! CONGRATULATIONS Marisa! :chili: I loved every thing about your announcement...the Big Bro shirts for Obi and Owen and the book...all soooo perfect!!! I am so so happy and excited for you and your family...and YES, I'm voting for Leia as the name too  :thumbsup:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! She and I might have the same birthday! 
2 big bros and a little princess? What a wonderful group of babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisa -- I'm so happy for you and your husband and, of course, for Big Bro I and Big Bro II. I know that you will make wonderful parents. Having a little girl is really special. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow! Congratulations Marisa, so exciting. I'll keep you all in my prayers. Be well, sweetheart.
Xoooooxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Huge congrats to you guys :chili:


----------



## Ever (Dec 30, 2013)

Congratulations on the wonderful news!!!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Babies are wonderful!!! I know this first hand!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yep had me going but so excited to hear that a "little princess" will be coming!!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your husband Marisa. Loved your announcement!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Marissa. What wonderful news. My daughter is 21 weeks pregnant so due around the same time as you. 

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol...congrats! And btw, your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations! How exciting 
Obi and Owen will be the best big brothers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You had me going, too!:HistericalSmiley: A big congrats! Obi and Owen are the most adorable big brothers I have ever seen....I hope you have a good pediatrician!:w00t::smrofl::rofl:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Fantastic announcement Marisa! Congratulations! Now, how about a picture of YOU!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting Marisa!! Put your running shoes on you are going to be one busy gal by the end of the year. Hey tell your DH that spoiling a gal while pregnant is the best thing he can do. I am looking forward to pictures and I am sure O & O will be a lot of help.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marisa, I'm sooo excited for you! You really had me going! Can't wait to meet the new Princess!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations I am so happy for you your husband and boys!!!! Obi and Owen will be great big brothers!! I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations. What a great mom you will make.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blink: LOL, at first I thought....oh boy....this is gonna go over well...NOT!! :w00t:

:eusa_hand::shocked: 



But you fooled us and with wonderful news!!!!! :chili: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations. Wondered since both dogs are boys. Love the news. Loved the pictures.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So happy for you and hubby! You had me going too, I was thinking the O's are male and neutered how is this going to work. A little princess will be the perfect fit.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! What wonderful news and what a clever way to announce it!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a fun announcement! Congratulations to you all and we look forward to meeting our new little SM lady!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrat!!!!!! What wonderful news!!! Is Laila a choice in names???


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! :happy:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations:chili::chili::chili:What a cute way you found to make the announcement. I always enjoy seeing pictures of the Os.

Since you are most definitely a champion, I don't think you were unethical in your breeding practice. Your princess will certainly be show quality.

I just hope you don't name her Princess Leia. :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a great announcement! I am over the moon happy for you! You are going to be wonderful parents! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS Marisa...I'm SO excited for you all. Obi and Owen will help you train that new little one, lol!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Aww, what a wonderful way to announce your upcoming bundle of joy!! Loved all the pictures of your boys. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!! How exciting!! You also had me going there too! I think leia is an awesome name! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

That has to be one of the cutest announcements I've ever seen! Congrats!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations!! Great announcement!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Marisa I am so happy for you!!!! I know that Obi and Owen are going to be great Brothers to their little sister. I remember that picture of Obi sitting on the car seat with the baby. That was really cute!!!! I loved how you told us!!!! 

If you need anything let us know!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, that is just great news:chili::chili::chili:.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Marisa, you fooled me! What a creative announcement! Congratulations. :chili::chili::chili:I loved all the pictures of the boys. They are as handsome as ever. :wub:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your husband. You got me too... I was smiling looking at your beautiful fluffs thinking they would have beautiful pups. 

Of course since I haven't been on that long I didn't realize both fluffs were males! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is one the greatest posts I have ever ever read! The perfect family! 2 boys and a girl!! Congrats, this put a big smile in my heart!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! I am so excited for you all!! You will be great parents and I cannot wait to see baby photos….in May. Hug the boys for me and let me know if you need me to babysit Owen and Obi. It would be a blast!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hehe! you got me in the beginning there. So happy for you all. :grouphug:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

How exciting for you!! Fun way to announce it on here.. Congratulations!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations on the news of the little princess you are expecting. Exciting news. You also had me going with the breeding announcement. Very clever!! Obi and Owen are so adorable.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

After being wonderful parents to the adorable O&O, Marisa and Jeff _will now face the trials, joys, and mood swings of raising his daughter Leia as she grows from a sweet little girl into a (rebellious) awesome teenager_.
Congratulations you both, I am so so happy for you. Can't wait to see Obi and Owen pictures with their lovely baby girl.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratz!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats!!!! So wonderful! Happy Happy Joy Joy!! I was totally fooled for a minute!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok, you had me fooled too! Congratulations!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa---Good one!! So so happy for you guys. :innocent: Your going to make an awesome Mom.:chili: May is gonna be here before you know it. Love the tee shirts on the boys. 
Love & Hugs!! :innocent:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*You guys are the best *

*THANK YOU so much for all your kind words of congratulations    I feel blessed to have so much:wub: support. It's going to be a wild ride! * :happy dance: :Flowers 2:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah!!!  Congrats!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! What wonderful news.:celebrate - firewor


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! LOL, you had me going too. I can't wait to see pictures of your little princess! How did you keep it from us for so long? Haha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your husband!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!! So happy for you, Marisa!! That was a very creative announcement too. I wish you a wonderful pregnancy with lots of rest. I can't wait to see pics of your little princess and how double O play with her- what fun!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news, Marisa, congrats to you and your husband!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your husband!
Your little princess is going to have the best big brothers ever! Think of the tricks they can teach her!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wishing you health and happiness on your upcoming new arrival!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy about your new bundle of joy!!!

You will be amazing parents and I know that your fluffs will be adoring big bro's! 

Looking forward to seeing all your pics and wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!!
Hugs


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow congratulations!!!!!!!!! That's some very exciting news, I'm so happy for you! And those shirts are super cute, Obi and Owen are going to be great big brothers  so much joy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Marisa!!! How exciting for you! Congratulations-- I'm sure Obi and Owen are going to be the best big brothers ever. I am absolutely thrilled for you


----------

